# 1960's Mattel Stallion



## musclemaniac

Just picked this one up today. 1960's Mattel Stallion. All chrome bike including frame, neck and forks. Looks like they will all clean up pretty well. Might need a new rear wheel, though. Missing a few spokes in rear that look like they have pulled through. Not sure how to fix that. Seat is in good shape, no tears and embossed with Mattel logo. Looks all original except the pedals. The tires are original, I think. They hold air, but otherwise are shot. 20 x 1.75 up front and 20 x 2.125 in the rear. Not sure what kind of fenders these had. If anyone knows anything about these bikes, please let me know. New to the bike hobby, open to suggestions on what to do with this one.


----------



## 30thtbird

here's all I could come up with.Email me at twistnomore@yahoo.com and I will send you a bigger pic of the ad.Kenny.


----------



## didget69

*Mattel Stallion*

My older brother got one of these bikes for Christmas around 1970 or so - just located it in my parents garage attic. Need to see what parts are on it.

Bryan in NC


----------



## musclemaniac

*Let me know*

Yeah... let me know what you have when you get a chance. I'd sure like to have a kickstand for it.


----------

